# California Black worms



## JWood (Jul 18, 2019)

Does any one know how to get any California Black Worms?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC! I can't answer your question, but maybe someone will.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Not locally but this web site claims to offer them frozen, freeze dried and live : https://www.aquaticfoods.com/


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Oddysey Pets. But for that price you are better off ordering from the link Mike posted.

Let me know if you want to split shipping/order.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

https://aquaticfoods.com/LiveBlackwormsM.html This is where I used to order mine when I had discus. I would buy a pound, they will keep in your refrigerator for maybe 3 weeks. That is if you or your spouse don't mind having live worms in the frig, lol. I kept mine in the frig in the garage.


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

also Craig Shaubach at Eastern Aquatics in PA grows and sells them.


----------

